# Old Key West confirmed



## wincap (Oct 2, 2011)

I had an ongoing search for April 2012. I combined the TPU’S for our ESI and got a total of 50 TPU’S. The deposit was for week 8, which as a school vacation week in many NH towns. When I deposited our 2012 at ESI the TPU’S are half of what they were last year. I hope it will increase, since I read that they can go up but not down.  I do not know why there is such a difference between last year and this deposit. I deposited them about the same time of year.
Now a question about Old Key West; the RCI guide said the unit is 14U. Can you tell me what that means? If my DD decides to join us with her then 14 month old twins, can I request a ground floor? Any information on what to expect would be much appreciated.
Winnie


----------



## jancpa (Oct 2, 2011)

MY guess is 1 bedroom, occupancy for 4, for sUnday


----------



## wincap (Oct 2, 2011)

I have read that the 1 Bedroom will accomodate up to 5. Are there some that will accomodate 4? How do you know the difference?
Winnie


----------



## jancpa (Oct 2, 2011)

I believe the 5th person option is for the convertible chair bed.  I am not sure if all 1  bedrooms have them.  They were put in with the latest remodel.  The bedroom has a king bed and the living room has a pulll out sleeper sofa.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 2, 2011)

You can have a baby + four adults in any unit, but any child over 2 is not going to qualify as a baby.  

Only the AKL has the sleeper chair, and maybe the BLT.  I haven't stayed at BLT yet.  That trip is January.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 2, 2011)

> Only the AKL has the sleeper chair, and maybe the BLT.


This is not quite right.  Most, but not all, 1BR and 2BR AKV units have the sleeper chair in the LR (though it is very unlikely that an exchanger would ever get a unit without one---only the Value view rooms at Jambo do not have them, and they are in very high demand internally).  Kidani units have 2 baths in the 1BR, and 3 baths in the 2BR.  Jambo units have 1 and 2, respectively.

All 1BR and 2BR units at BLT have the sleeper chair.  All 1BRs at BLT have two baths.  All 2BRs at BLT have three baths. 

During OKW's most recent renovation, sleeper chairs were added to 1BR and 2BR units.  As far as I know, they are complete, and have been added to all units.  I do not know if capacity for exchangers is now "officially" 5+infant, or 4+infant.  All OKW units have 1 bath in the 1BR and 2 baths in the 2BR.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 8, 2011)

*Disney Exchange + Meal Plans*

I know that you can add meals plans while staying on property, OKW for example. 

Questio is, Is it worth it to do Quick Meals when you have a kitchen available.  What do most DVC folk do.

Sandy


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 8, 2011)

From what I've read, most DVC folk use the fridge for leftovers and beverages.  I would hazard to guess that most regular timeshare people staying at DVC cook perhaps half of their meals in the unit.

I wouldn't worry too much about what other people do.  Do what works for you.  You could do either extreme (eating out every meal or cooking in every meal) or anything in between, and it all works.


----------

